# mixed emotions



## barbie1 (May 10, 2013)

Hi all starting treatment now on the 10th September, mixed emotions have been going through my head and I feel I'm starting to get a li depressed, worrying about the whole  treatment, and will I be able to cope x anyone else felt like this our I'm a just a freak!! All help would be much appreciated


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Barbie, I didn't want to read and run  I think it is pretty normal to have mixed emotions about starting the treatment. Until you go through the process you really just don't know what to expect or even imagine what way you will react.  Some people are so so lucky and hit the jackpot first time, while others get there after multiple attempts (I'm one of these!) Then are those who it just doesn't happen for....I found a Zita West cd really good for relaxing both pre and post embryo transfer.  I also found it good to not tell anybody about the treatment as I didn't want twenty questions.  That said the support that you get from the FF's is amazing and this I couldn't have done without.  I just want to wish you every good luck as you begin this exciting time and wish you all the best in the days ahead.


----------



## wibblebit (Sep 12, 2014)

Just wanted to say, I have high anxiety levels about lots of things. I've been trying to learn to manage it without medicine so I could do treatment. Going for walks when I start to feel anxious helps. Huge help! Also there's an audio CD by Jon Kabat Zinn, full catastrophe living it's called. It's mindfulness based stress reduction. It had a huge effect on me. I still use the body scan recording. It's very practical, based in research. I can tell you that the body scan meditation has the same affect as diazepam  I had anxiety before procedures like egg collection, or even any appointments. So I'd listen to it on the way to the clinic.


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Barbie  - I'm sure you'll feel much better once you've started. I think the thought of it is much worse. I also felt very negative before hand but that changed too. Try the IVF Belief download for relaxation. I listened every night and it helped me massively.

Good luck - just take one step at a time. There is a sept/oct treatment thread on here - suggest you join it as there will be lots on there going through the same as you. X


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Barbie the very best of luck with your treatment. I actually found the whole process exciting and I always hoped for the best although it took me multiple times for it to work. The very best of luck and try not to worry xx


----------

